# Update on the Ember Catalonian



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

The ember Catalonian tumbler arrived today. I picked him up at the PO about 10:30 this am. He was shipped on Monday at about 2:00pm out of Missouri. Seems like an awfully long trip for 400 miles or so. The bird is fine, alittle thin but drank and ate as soon as I put him in a pen. He does not seem weak at all. I'm keeping him inside for awhile to keep an eye on him.

After the trip that this poor guy had to endure, I may name him Lucky.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Lucky BILL, Lucky is a good name for the bird and I might add for you. You were mighty lucky that the bird was still alive after all that time without water. If it were summer he sure would not have made it *GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

Yup, he's lucky and so am I. This is one reason why I don't ship in hot weather. I'd like to not ship at all but sometimes it's the only way if you want to buy or sell any birds. Normally, it goes without a hitch.

A friend of mine said he had some pigeons take a week by mail and they all made it. Hard to imagine. I would have been sick over that one, bad enough for ol' Lucky to go 3 days.

I am going to see if there is any way to convince the PO to waive their ridiculous policy of not putting pigeons on unheated flights. Which sounds worse....two to 4 days without food and water or 2 to 4 hours in a box with no heat at 30 below temps? 

I can see things really going bad in the summertime, making birds wait for a heated flight and extra day or two could easily kill them. It's just stupid.

I convinced the airlines many years ago that pigeons aren't going to freeze at 30 below, especially in a box with other birds. Now it's time to work on the post office.

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you got your bird in hand Bill! Hope to see some awesome results from breeding him! Keep us posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad that Lucky made it OK! Can't wait for more pics and info!

Terry


----------

